# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  9 ΧΛΜ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ-ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΑ

## kakli

Περιμένοντας να έρθει στην περιοχή μου adsl που είναι όνειρο απατηλό μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να πάρω ασυρματα από το κέντρο υγείας που είναι σε απόσταση 9 περίπου χλμ και έχω ορατή επαφή.Μετά από συμβουλές τους πήρα το access point d-link 2100 το οποιο λειτουργεί στα 2.4 GHz.Και την κεραία της stella doradus 24db.Το αποτέλεσμα η κατάσταση είναι τραγική μια pstn γραμμή είναι ποιο γρηγorh ,To access point δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλαχτεί γιατί αυτός που μου δίνει ασύρματο internet δεν έχει σκοπό να εγκαταστήσει άλλο γιατί δεν θέλει να ταλαιπωρείται όπως μου έλεγε το πρωί.
Aρα η επιλογή μου είναι κεραία η πιάτο τι θεωρείται καλύτερο .
Kαθε βοηθεια δεκτη και πολυτιμη

----------


## papashark

1) Αγοράσατε ένα από τα ποιο μάπα access point που κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά, μην περιμένεις πολλά
2) Δεν θα κερδίσετε κάτι ιδιαίτερο βάζοντας μια ποιό καλή κεραία. Εχετε και από τις 2 μεριές ίδιες κεραίες ?
3) Πιθανότατα να μην έχετε κάνει καλή στόχευση, έχετε καθαρή οπτική επαφή ή είστε ίσα ίσα ?

----------


## yian_ifaistos

Μήπως πρέπει να βελτιώσει τον εξοπλισμό του ο απέναντι? Δεν πρέπει μόνο εσύ να εκπέμπεις με καλή κεραία και εξοπλισμό αλλά και τα δύο άκρα ενός link.
Δεν νομίζω ότι η αργή ταχύτητα οφείλεται αποκλειστικά στο ότι έχεις stella και όχι πιάτο. Ψάχτο και από τον απέναντι.

----------


## kakli

Και απο τις 2 πλευρες εχομαι τις ειδιες κεραιες εχω καθαρη οπτικη επαφη χωρις εμποδια.
Δεν μπορω να βρω ακρη ενω ειναι ενταγμενο σε καποιο προγραμα το ασυρματο ιντερνετ .Και μου ελεγε εαν δεν μου αρεσει να το βγαλω απο την πριζα γιατι δεν θα γινει ο τεχνικος για οποιον εχει προβλημα

----------


## yian_ifaistos

then better στοχευση both sides  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Και απο τις 2 πλευρες εχομαι τις ειδιες κεραιες εχω καθαρη οπτικη επαφη χωρις εμποδια.
> Δεν μπορω να βρω ακρη ενω *ειναι ενταγμενο σε καποιο προγραμα το ασυρματο ιντερνετ .Και μου ελεγε εαν δεν μου αρεσει να το βγαλω απο την πριζα γιατι δεν θα γινει ο τεχνικος για οποιον εχει προβλημα*


  ::  ....  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## fengi1

Πηρανε τα φραγκα απο κανα προγραμματακι , οτι ποιο φτηνο βρηκαν σε εξοπλισμο , και αστους να κουρευονται.
Σιγουρα θα πουλανε και την adsl. Ελλαδα της ψηφιακης τεχνολογιας  ::

----------


## JB172

> Πηρανε τα φραγκα απο κανα προγραμματακι , οτι ποιο φτηνο βρηκαν σε εξοπλισμο , και αστους να κουρευονται.
> Σιγουρα θα πουλανε και την adsl. Ελλαδα της ψηφιακης τεχνολογιας


Αντώνη, το d-link 2100 είναι πιο ακριβό από ένα Ovislink 5460AP V2.

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> Πηρανε τα φραγκα απο κανα προγραμματακι , οτι ποιο φτηνο βρηκαν σε εξοπλισμο , και αστους να κουρευονται.
> Σιγουρα θα πουλανε και την adsl. Ελλαδα της ψηφιακης τεχνολογιας 
> 
> 
> Αντώνη, το d-link 2100 είναι πιο ακριβό από ένα Ovislink 5460AP V2.


Και τα Windows πιο ακριβά είναι από το Linux, αλλά δεν βαριέσαι, είμαστε χουβαρντάδες στο Ελλάντα.  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Αφιερώσανε κεραία ειδικά για έναν πελάτη? Αυτό είναι προνομιακό.
Όπως σου προείπανε ή εσύ θες κεντράρισμα καλό ή ο απέναντι ή και οι 2. Μάλλον.
Εκτός αν έχει παίξει κάποιο limit από πλευράς τους.
Πάντως αν δεν έχει βάλει stella για σένα και έχει βάλει omni θα τη βρίσκεις εύκολα αλλά δε θα σε βρίσκει εύκολα, ειδικά αν έχετε υψομετρική διαφορά...

----------


## Acinonyx

Σε όποια περιοχή και να είσαι μη περιμένεις σε τέτοια απόσταση να έχεις καλό link (εκτός αν παίξεις με υπερβολική ισχύ)

----------


## acoul

> Σε όποια περιοχή και να είσαι μη περιμένεις σε τέτοια απόσταση να έχεις καλό link (εκτός αν παίξεις με υπερβολική ισχύ)


μην τους βάζεις ιδέες ...

----------


## The Undertaker

τις έχει ήδη...όπως και άλλοι..
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=36209

----------


## kakli

Η κατασταση διαδραματιζεται στον νομο Ηρακλειου.Εγω ειμαι σε υψωμα ,μου ειπαι να παρω αυτον τον εξοπλισμο οπου εχει βαλει και σε αλλους που ειναι στο ειδιο μερος με αυτον,ποιο πολυ με πειραζει η κοροιδια και οχι τα 170ευρο που πληρωσα.Μου ειπαι πως το σημα μου ειναι καλο και οτι ακομα με μεγαλιτερη κεραια δικια μου θα υπαρξει ποιο καλο αποτελεσμα με καποιο τεστ που εκανε pig κατι τετοιο ειπαι Το κακο ειναι οτι μου χρειαζεται το ιντερνετ για λογους δουλειας που εχω στην ολλανδια και ακομα εχω και παιδι εκει και αλλιος ειναι το τηλεφωνο και αλλιος μια ζωντανη εικονα.
Και πριν 5 χρονια ειχα 24bιτ γραμμη τωρα δεν μπορω να ανoιξω το email μου κοιτα πως αλλαζει ο κοσμος.
Παντως ευχαριστω

----------


## acoul

> κοιτα πως αλλαζει ο κοσμος.


ο κόσμος είναι αυτός που φτιάχνουμε και στηρίζουμε εμείς ...

----------


## kakli

Εχεις απολυτα δικιο.Αλλα μεχρι πριν 6 μηνες κατοικουσα σε ενα κρατος που μεριμνουσε και προσεχε τον πολιτη ,και οχι τωρα που γινεται ακριβως το αντιθετο

----------


## akritas8812

Εάν δεις ότι δεν βγάζεις άκρη, κοιτά μήπως στην περιοχή σου έχεις κάλυψη 3G (384ΚBps) ή HSDPA (3,6 MBps) από κάποια από τις 3 εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας (COSMOTE – VODAFONE – WIND). Με 30 ευρο το μήνα μπορείς να έχεις μέχρι 5GB όγκο δεδομένων που για video telephony είναι μια χαρά. Οι ταχύτητες που ανέφερα είναι ονομαστικές. Εγώ πάντως που έχω μια τέτοια καρτουλα παίζει ικανοποιητικά. Κατά μέσω όρο 500ΚΒps ανάλογα πάντα την περιοχή την οποία βρίσκομαι. Είναι μια καλή λύση για να μην κρέμεσαι από κανενός τα αρ.....δια. Συν ότι όταν ταξιδεύεις μπορείς να έχεις internet σχεδόν παντού.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Εχεις απολυτα δικιο.Αλλα μεχρι πριν 6 μηνες κατοικουσα σε ενα κρατος που μεριμνουσε και προσεχε τον πολιτη ,και οχι τωρα που γινεται ακριβως το αντιθετο


Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να μας περιγράψεις αναλυτικά τον εξοπλισμό κα ιτις ρυθμίσεις σου για να βρούμε που σκαλώνει η υπόθεση.
Θα βρεθεί άκρη.

----------


## kakli

Του πηγα το access point d-link 2100 toυ εκανε εγατασταση στο Pc του ηρθα μετα στο σπιτι μου εβαλα την κεραια στην ταρατσα το αceess point στον ιστο εβαλα τα καλοδια και τιποτα αλλο

Η κεραια ειναι η παρακατω και γραφη 
Stella doradus
2.4 GΗΖ Hi-Gain Antenna
Και εχει σημειωμενο το 22.5dB 

Μηπως ειναι μικροτερη απο οτι νομιζα?

----------


## ALTAiR

> Του πηγα το access point d-link 2100 toυ εκανε εγατασταση στο Pc του ηρθα μετα στο σπιτι μου εβαλα την κεραια στην ταρατσα το αceess point στον ιστο εβαλα τα καλοδια και τιποτα αλλο
> 
> Η κεραια ειναι η παρακατω και γραφη 
> Stella doradus
> 2.4 GΗΖ Hi-Gain Antenna
> Και εχει σημειωμενο το 22.5dB 
> 
> Μηπως ειναι μικροτερη απο οτι νομιζα?


Αυτός τι κεραία σύνδεσε στο dlink 2100 που του πήγες?
Stella και αυτός? Άφησε την ίδια του dlink? Κάποια άλλη?

----------


## kakli

Απο το κεντρο υγειας εχει γινει καποιο ασυρματο δυκτιο που μιραζει την συνδεση στα χωρια εγω οταν πηγα τα ειχε ολα ετοιμα.
Εχει 3 κεραιες grid και panel γιατι δινει και σε αλλους που ειναι σε κοντινη αποσταση.Εμενα μου ειπε να παρω μια stella doradus 27dB απο μαγαζι στο Ηρακλειο αλλα ειχαι μονο αυτη που εχω τωρα και την πηρα α;φου μηλισαν μεταξι τους ο μαγαζατορας με διαβεβεωσε πως δεν θα ειχα προβλημα, και τωρα ο παροχος καταληξε πως ειναι μικρη η κεραια.

----------


## papashark

> Απο το κεντρο υγειας εχει γινει καποιο ασυρματο δυκτιο που μιραζει την συνδεση στα χωρια εγω οταν πηγα τα ειχε ολα ετοιμα.
> Εχει 3 κεραιες grid και panel γιατι δινει και σε αλλους που ειναι σε κοντινη αποσταση.Εμενα μου ειπε να παρω μια stella doradus 27dB απο μαγαζι στο Ηρακλειο αλλα ειχαι μονο αυτη που εχω τωρα και την πηρα α;φου μηλισαν μεταξι τους ο μαγαζατορας με διαβεβεωσε πως δεν θα ειχα προβλημα, και τωρα ο παροχος καταληξε πως ειναι μικρη η κεραια.


1) Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ο Πάροχος το κάνει μαύρα και χωρίς άδεια

2) Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο Πάροχος και οι πελάτες του εκπέμπουν τσίτα με υπερβολική ισχύ που ξεπερνά κατά πολύ τα νόμιμα ότια

3) Η κεραία σου δεν είναι μικρή, αρκετή είναι για ένα τέτοιο λινκ (αν και στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο να πήγαινες πάλι την πιο μεγάλη κεραία που μπορούσες να βρεις θα σου λέγαμε να βάλεις)

4) Η συσκευή που πήρες είναι για τα μπάζα

5) Οι κεραίες (οι στέλλες) είναι και αυτές για τα μπάζα σε γενικές γραμμές

6) Μπορεί να έχεις πρόβλημα στόχευσης, είτε εσύ, είτε η άλλη πλευρά

7) Μπορεί να έχεις παρεμβολές από άλλα δίκτυα, ή από ασύρματες κάμερες, τηλέφωνα, αναμεταδώτες βίντεο, κλπ

 ::  Μπορεί να έχεις κάτι πρόβλημα γιατί οι κοντινοί να πέφτουν με πολύ μεγάλη ισχύ και να μην προλαβαίνεις να πάρεις σειρά


Συμπέρασμα : Αν πλήρωσες *πάροχο* για αυτήν την δουλειά, να τους πεις να τσακιστεί να το φτιάξει, γιατί θα διαμαρτυρηθείς στην ΕΕΤΤ  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kakli
> 
> Απο το κεντρο υγειας εχει γινει καποιο ασυρματο δυκτιο που μιραζει την συνδεση στα χωρια εγω οταν πηγα τα ειχε ολα ετοιμα.
> Εχει 3 κεραιες grid και panel γιατι δινει και σε αλλους που ειναι σε κοντινη αποσταση.Εμενα μου ειπε να παρω μια stella doradus 27dB απο μαγαζι στο Ηρακλειο αλλα ειχαι μονο αυτη που εχω τωρα και την πηρα α;φου μηλισαν μεταξι τους ο μαγαζατορας με διαβεβεωσε πως δεν θα ειχα προβλημα, και τωρα ο παροχος καταληξε πως ειναι μικρη η κεραια.
> 
> 
> 1) Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ο Πάροχος το κάνει μαύρα και χωρίς άδεια
> 
> 2) Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο Πάροχος και οι πελάτες του εκπέμπουν τσίτα με υπερβολική ισχύ που ξεπερνά κατά πολύ τα νόμιμα ότια
> ...


Μην τα ισοπεδώνεις όλα ρε!!! 
Θα τον τρομάξεις τον άνθρωπο.

Τη μία του λες μια χαρά η κεραία για το συγκεκριμένο λινκ και την άλλη ότι είναι για τα μπάζα.  ::   ::   ::  


Λοιπόν, δεν είναι η καλύτερη κεραία αλλά κάνει.
Το dlink 2100 δεν είναι το καλύτερο αλλά κάνει.

Τώρα τι κάνεις εσύ...

Σε windows βάλε το πρόγραμμα netstumbler.
Κάνε ένα scan σε b και δώσε μας τα αποτελέσματα εδώ σε μορφή αρχείου ns1. Όταν σκανάρεις να μην είναι σταθερή η κεραία σου αλλά να σκανάρεις σαν σαρωτής (scanner για φωτογραφίες), όλη την περιοχή δηλαδή γύρω από το στόχο σου. Σε περίπτωση που φταίει η στόχευση θα στο δείξει ένα καλό scan. Αλλά με πανελάκι που δεσε κοιτάει από 9χλμ δεν τη βλέπω τη δουλειά...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kakli
> 
> ...


Αφου με ξέρεις, άμα ακούω την λέξη "πάροχο" και δίπλα βλέπω σκουπίδια όπως τα 2100 και οι Στέλλες, βγάζω καντίλες !  ::  


Α, για να σηκώσει το Netstumbler και να κάνει san σε b, πρέπει να έχει wifi κάρτα σε windows  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Α, για να σηκώσει το Netstumbler και να κάνει san σε b, πρέπει να έχει wifi κάρτα σε windows


Σημαντικό ε? !!!

 ::  

Ας κάνεις scan μέσα από το dlink και δώσε τα results εδώ...

----------


## kakli

Στο pc εχω ubuntu 7.10 αν χρειαστει θα βαλω windows για ποιο ευκολα . (Ας κάνεις scan μέσα από το dlink και δώσε τα results εδώ...)Ti πρεπει να κανω δεν το καταλαβα αυτο?

----------


## ALTAiR

Γκρρρ
Την ώρα που πάταγα *Υποβολή* ακι είχε ήδη πέσει το ρεύμα, δεν πρόλαβα και έκλεισε και το Ups...

Λοιπόν, χρειαζόμαστε να δούμε σε db πώς πιάνει το AP. ΤΟ dlink κάνει scan αλλά δε βγάζει db.
Οπότε πρέπει να σκανάρεις με κάποιο laptop ή με κάποιο σταθερό pc που να έχει ασύρματη κάρτα και με pigtail να συνδέσεις πάνω τους την κεραία σου. Δηλαδή να σκανάρεις με την κανονική κεραία και ένα pc, όχι με το dlink.

Τα αποτελέσματα θα δείξουνε τι πρέπει να γίνει(Μάλλον).

Δε χρειάζεται να βάλεις windows γι αυτό το λόγο. Υπάρχουνε σκαναριστήρια και για το ubuntu. Tο πιο σημαντικό είναι να βρεις την κάρτα και το pigtail για να συνδέσεις πάνω την κεραία σου.

----------


## kakli

Θα προσπαθησω να βρω

----------


## ALTAiR

> Θα προσπαθησω να βρω


Cool, Αν θες περισσότερο info δες το pdf plugmein2.pdf στην αρχική σελίδα...

Βασικά έτσι θα δούμε με τι σήμα πιάνεις το AP του. 
Δύσκολο πάντως να σου έχει στρέψει αντίστοιχη κατευθυντική κεραία, μάλλον κάποιο AP με omni είναι να βρες το οποίο λόγω απόστασης και υψομετρικής διαφοράς θα το βλέπεις καλά και δε θα σε βλέπει καλά αυτό... Αλλά ας δούμε πρώτα τις ακτινογραφίες!!!(scan results)  ::  

Οι omni εκπέμπουνε πολυκατευθυντικά αλλά σε στενό πεδίο σχετικά στο πάνω κάτω, οπότε αν αυτό το άνοιγμα στο vertical δεν κοιτάει την περιοχή σου...

Στο μεταξύ βρες την ακριβή υψομετρική διαφορά που έχετε να έχουμε καλύτερη εικόνα για την περιοχή

----------


## kakli

Η υψομετρική διαφορά που εχομε ειναι, το χωριο μου ειναι στα 380m και το αλλο χωριο ειναι στα 310m .

----------


## ALTAiR

> Η υψομετρική διαφορά που εχομε ειναι, το χωριο μου ειναι στα 380m και το αλλο χωριο ειναι στα 310m .


Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε αυτό. Είναι Οκ.
Τρία πραγματάκια τώρα.
1. Με τι κεραία εκπέμπει προς τη μεριά σου.
2. Με τι dB πιάνεις την κεραία του.
3. Αν έχετε καθαρή οπτική επαφή ή μεσολαβεί κάποιο κτίριο, κάποιο δέντρο κλπ

----------


## kakli

1.. Εχει 2 panel και μια grid
2...Σε αναμονη μεχρι να βρω καποιo laptop η να παρω καποια καρτα εγω.
3..Εχω επαφη δεν μεσολαβει κατι

----------


## kakli

Τελικα εχω to acerr aspire 5315 που εχει ασυρματη καρτα αλλα δεν εχει υποδοχη να συνδεσο την εξωτερικη κεραια και ακομα εχει τα svista δεν λειτουργει το netstumbler

----------


## Nikiforos

οι laptop έχουν υποδοχή επάνω στην κάρτα την εσωτερική που έχουν mini-pci και πρέπει να βάλεις pigtail για να μπει εξωτερική κεραία. Δλδ καταργείς την ενσωματωμένη στην ουσία. Το pigtail συνδέεται στην υποδοχή MAIN. Για τα vista τι να σου πω δεν τα δουλεύω, εγώ προσωπικά δουλεύω debian linux με kismet, swscanner και εντολές κονσόλας. Με τα vista μάλλον ατύχησες. Για να καταλάβεις δες τις φωτος http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... shiba2.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... igtail.jpg

----------

